# Chemex woe - just warm coffee



## Jakers (Jul 18, 2012)

Folks,

I recently bought a 6-cup woodneck Chemex (which is beautiful) and Takahiro 0.9l kettle (which I got stung for by customs).

The coffee's lovely, but here's my problem...by the time I've finished the pour over the coffee's not hot, just warm.

My method:

Boil electric kettle

Use it to wash the paper in the Chemex

Reboil electric kettle

Measure/grind/pour the coffee into the filter

Measure the water needed into the Takahiro

Pour

At the start I was waiting a few minutes after my electric kettle had boiled, as per norm for coffee, before using the water. But, since using the Chemex, I've started to use it straight off the boil. Yet, despite that, it comes out simply warm, leading some visitors to heat theirs in the microwave after, which is disappointing.

Has anyone come across this and what did you do?

Cheers.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try and start your pour at 96c. If you are able to keep a rolling boil then keep the jug heating in between pours

If not then start at 96c and after about 2-3 mins you will still be about 90c

Assuming you have already pre-warmed the kettle you are pouring from?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Also, are you pre-warming the cups?


----------



## Jakers (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for that Glenn. Yes, I'm prewarming the kettle too. I forgot to put that in the method description.

Geordie Boy, yes, always warming those cups - don't want my coffee hitting anything cold!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I've always found chemex and any pour over to be warm and not boiling when done. I like it that way


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I struggle to drink anything from the chemex until its cool for about 7-8 mins


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I know where the OP is coming from. However, try and embrace the cooler cup of coffee. It can really bring the flavour profiles alive!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Chemex is notorious for leeching heat during brew. You could try wrapping the main body with a cafetiere cover - something I use from time to time. A folded teacloth would be just as effective. It's a good idea to keep the water at or near boiling point. The slurry temp will probably be in the mid to low 80's. If you've got an accurate thermometer - would be a good idea to check. Don't worry, either, if the total brew time is over four minutes - Chemex suggest it can take six to seven minutes depending on the amount you are brewing.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Flavours are better when it's cool imo.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Flavours are better when it's cool imo.


Absolutely, and especially if you brew for flavour clarity rather than body.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

I brew mine with the chemed on the scales cutting out the measuring bit into the kettle, a hario. Also I have in the past kept the kettle on a simmer to keep the temperature up although I prefer to cut out that step and have a cooler brew


----------



## Jakers (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the responses.

I absolutely agree with the comments about the taste being nicer when it's cooler.

It looks like having slightly cooler coffee is just the nature of the Chemex beast.


----------



## Jakers (Jul 18, 2012)

As an addon, last night I tried my usual method but had the Takahiro sitting on the gas ring after measuring the water into it, and it helped. The coffee was definitely hotter.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Jakers said:


> As an addon, last night I tried my usual method but had the Takahiro sitting on the gas ring after measuring the water into it, and it helped. The coffee was definitely hotter.


Even with keeping the kettle water just off boiling point, your brew slurry temp will only be in the high 80s. It's impossible with a Chemex to get any where near maximum brew temp (94c) even with the technique you are now using.


----------



## damian (Feb 23, 2014)

Yup I've experienced this issue also. I've found myself(in addition to pre-heating the cups and giving the chemex / filter a rinse) reboiling the kettle to get around this, but it's still not piping once the chemex is done brewing. It's even worse if I decide to have milk, and I regret it immediately every time that happens as it ends up luke warm.

I'm really beginning to regret purchasing a chemex, wish I'd spent that money on something more worthwhile like a decent grinder which is top of my `to purchase list` atm.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

damian said:


> Yup I've experienced this issue also. I've found myself(in addition to pre-heating the cups and giving the chemex / filter a rinse) reboiling the kettle to get around this, but it's still not piping once the chemex is done brewing. It's even worse if I decide to have milk, and I regret it immediately every time that happens as it ends up luke warm. I'm really beginning to regret purchasing a chemex, wish I'd spent that money on something more worthwhile like a decent grinder which is top of my `to purchase list` atm.


As mentioned above, you could use something like a cafetiere jacket to insulate the Chemex during brewing - failing that, a tea towel will do just as well. But whatever you do, there is no way the brewed coffee will be piping hot - in the low 80s at best - probably lower. Point is, the higher the temperature, the less you will appreciate the flavour clarity in the brew. As it cools, the brew 'opens up' and can go through a kaleidoscope of flavours and aromas. Chemex, properly brewed, is capable of getting the very best from the bean but takes practice, perseverance and patience. It's also not really suited to the addition of milk though - kills all the delicate flavours.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

damian said:


> Yup I've experienced this issue also. I've found myself(in addition to pre-heating the cups and giving the chemex / filter a rinse) reboiling the kettle to get around this, but it's still not piping once the chemex is done brewing. It's even worse if I decide to have milk, and I regret it immediately every time that happens as it ends up luke warm.
> 
> I'm really beginning to regret purchasing a chemex, wish I'd spent that money on something more worthwhile like a decent grinder which is top of my `to purchase list` atm.


If your taste buds are demanding some thing hot , possibly with the addition of milk , then Chemex might not be the best brewing method for you . As TSK says the coffee a Chemex makes is best experienced at cooler temperatures without milk.


----------



## damian (Feb 23, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> If your taste buds are demanding some thing hot , possibly with the addition of milk , then Chemex might not be the best brewing method for you . As TSK says the coffee a Chemex makes is best experienced at cooler temperatures without milk.


Yeah I've slowly come to realise this over the past month or two. I'm glad you guys have been able to confirm this for me, milks definitely a no go for the Chemex.

Thanks for the advice TSK, will try the tea towel next time!


----------

